# Hello



## jareds (Jun 20, 2010)

I live in Arizona, I'm 16 and most of my family is pilots. I'm in Air force JROTC and I'm trying to join the CAP to help get my pilots license. My uncle is a flight instructor at Glendale airport, my great grand father was a flight instructor right after WWII with the mustang, and my great great grandfather was a bomber in WWI. There's also a whole other branch of my family I haven't met that are also pilots.

I plan on going to Norwich and then joining the Airforce where hopefully I'll fly f-16 or the newer F-35 or F-22. Living about two miles away from Luke Airforce Base, F-16s are always flying over head; Watching them was what got me into planes. Once I'm out of the airforce I hope to charter planes or something else that involves flying smaller planes. If for some reason I can't do that hopefully what ever field I'm in allows for money to be spent on planes. 

The first time I flew in plane was about two years ago. It was a Piper Cub flown by a guy who's name I think was Jerry at a Young Eagles event. The second time was at young eagles again where I was flown in a Cessna 172 (?) and was allowed to pilot it most the time until we landed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 21, 2010)

G'day mate, glad to have you join us.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome !!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2010)

The land of hippocroccofrogs!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2010)

Only one town, not all of England! The HCF's are unique to my little town, which is good news for the other 60 million souls in the UK !!!


----------



## seesul (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic!
Let your dream come thru! Keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from the East Coast. Enjoy the place.

Aim high !!

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard jareds


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like you have flying in your blood. Welcome.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome. Sounds like your off to a good start.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tear 'um up, buddy. I hope your realize your dreams. Best to you. And enjoy the forum.


----------



## jareds (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks, hope that I stick around and don't forget about this place. I came here to learn more about aviation and from what I've seen, you guys know a lot more than me.


----------



## magnu (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 22, 2010)

Sounds like you'll be a great addition to this place!

Welcome aboard from the Right Coast!


----------



## imalko (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## jareds (Jun 22, 2010)

Sounds like you guys come from all over the world


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yep, definitely have a world wide forum here.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome to the family


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------

